# kindle in scotland



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Stirling Castle









Having a drink at the Slug and Lettuce










by the hotel fireplace










At Loch Ness



















Nessie eating my kindle


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Looks like Agatha & Chalotte had a nice vacation too.. although Char might have to worry about pesky bite marks.


----------



## 13500 (Apr 22, 2010)

Fun!


----------



## LaurinW (Sep 22, 2010)

My Kindle is very, very jealous.  Me, too!


----------

